# Okay, everyone, ''Yeah, Goodwill."



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2016)

Did it again today.  Was looking for something else when I was grabbed by my arm and dragged over to the "wares" section of the store.  Must've been an invisible person because I certainly didn't see anyone.

Long story short...I left the store with a darned near untouched Calphalon nonstick grill pan for $7.  I checked online and locally and found the same one on sale at our area Kohl's for about $80.

Lucky for us I bought some steaks at the market just before I stopped at Goodwill.  I've had a pretty good run of luck there the last few months.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 4, 2016)

Katie H said:


> Did it again today.  Was looking for something else when I was grabbed by my arm and dragged over to the "wares" section of the store.  Must've been an invisible person because I certainly didn't see anyone.
> 
> Long story short...I left the store with a darned near untouched Calphalon nonstick grill pan for $7.  I checked online and locally and found the same one on sale at our area Kohl's for about $80.
> 
> Lucky for us I bought some steaks at the market just before I stopped at Goodwill.  I've had a pretty good run of luck there the last few months.



Great find Katie!
Next time you go, can I tag along with you?

It's been a while sense I've been to a Good Will store.
Found a brand new, as you call it Merry go round with all the accessories and then some. Our adopted son to this day uses it. Calls me still, to thank me for that. He always wanted one after seeing mine.

I think the month might have something to do with all the goodies.
The merry go round was found in October. Other goods as well. Have you noticed a pattern to. Or is just me?

Maybe it's the people moving during the spring, summer months that are unloading everything.. Perhaps it's by chance?

Munky Badger.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2016)

Not sure about any pattern to how things show up.  However, this store is in a college town and I can always count on a lot of extra "stuff" when the school year ends.  Some of these students must live pretty well from the looks of the furnishings and housewares.  A lot of it better than I had when I was a newlywed in the late '60s.

Also, during the summer/warmer months, Tuesdays are always a good day because the facility has processed most of what was donated after yard sale leftovers.

Other than those two instances, there doesn't appear to be any thing else that might influence the variety, or lack thereof,  of goodies for sale.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2016)

What a deal on that Calphalon grill pan, Katie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 4, 2016)

Katie H said:


> Did it again today...I've had a pretty good run of luck there the last few months.


Some people have all the luck!  It seems like the resale shops around here offer lesser quality items than out your way. I have had very good success, however, when shopping in Ohio's Amish Country, and also in church or hospital thrift shops in Bloomington IL or Williamsburg, VA.

Have fun and enjoy your new grill...and especially all the delicious goodies that will come off of it.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some people have all the luck!  It seems like the resale shops around here offer lesser quality items than out your way. I have had very good success, however, when shopping in Ohio's Amish Country, and also in church or hospital thrift shops in Bloomington IL or Williamsburg, VA.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy your new grill...and especially all the delicious goodies that will come off of it.



I do regularly visit other "specialty" shops in my area.  There are several run by the local hospitals, along with some that are Catholic church-based.  The only real difference among any of them is the pricing.  Although, I can't say any of them are high.

My current "quest" is grandchild-related since we're going to welcome two more in 2017.  One in February, the other in March.  One of each flavor.  Last week I picked up an absolutely adorable and pristine little girl's outfit for $1.59.  As rapidly as the little ones grow in the early months, it only makes sense.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 4, 2016)

I love deals


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 4, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> I love deals



Me too, they give me some kind of mood elevating rush that is worth more than the deal itself!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2016)

That's amazing, Katie!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Katie H said:


> Did it again today.  Was looking for something else when I was grabbed by my arm and dragged over to the "wares" section of the store.  Must've been an invisible person because I certainly didn't see anyone.
> 
> Long story short...I left the store with a darned near untouched Calphalon nonstick grill pan for $7.  I checked online and locally and found the same one on sale at our area Kohl's for about $80.
> 
> Lucky for us I bought some steaks at the market just before I stopped at Goodwill.  I've had a pretty good run of luck there the last few months.


My charity shop best buy was last winter's smart coat. Cream coloured, 100% wool, expensive German label, full-length coat = £20 (about $30 at last year's exchange rate). It was brand new - didn't look as it it had been worn. I looked it up on the internet - saw that its price, new, was the equivalent in Deutsch marks of about £250!!!

I love charity shops.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 14, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some people have all the luck!  *It seems like the resale shops around here offer lesser quality items than out your way.* I have had very good success, however, when shopping in Ohio's Amish Country, and also in church or hospital thrift shops in Bloomington IL or Williamsburg, VA.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy your new grill...and especially all the delicious goodies that will come off of it.


I think you have to pick and choose your area. The more "up market" the area, the better the stuff you find in charity shops. A friend, whose husband had to attend "posh" events for his work, used to buy her evening dresses and the odd "ball gown" in charity shops in the towns and villages in "millionaires' row" in Cheshire. She once picked up a Karl Lagerfeld ball gown for under £200!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 19, 2016)

It is like going to auctions and yard sales. You never know what treasure you will find. I didn't bring winter coats with me to MN because I knew I could get them at thrift stores. So far, I have snagged a cranberry red (not my color) down jacket for $10, a Columbia jacket (fall, not winter but it is PURPLE with navy accents) for $13 and a Dale of Norway cardigan (in my colors) for $20 (retail is $379-without the cost of a trip to Norway). I have also picked up polar fleece "bottoms" for my mom for $2, several sweatshirts, and scarves. All between $0.50 and 3. I have no problem wearing hand-me downs. I check for flaws, etc., before I buy. I have bought a lot of my kitchen toys at yard sales, auctions, and thrift stores. You just have to go in with the idea that you might find something...People toss out the most amazing stuff.


----------



## Addie (Oct 19, 2016)

Remember the old wooden ironing board your grandmother had? I found one in perfect condition that had 15 covers on it with the pads. I washed every one of them and only this year did I finally wear out the last one. And I only paid 69 cents for the whole thing. I loved that board. Counting the years the previous owner must have had it and all the years I used it, it started to wear out and fall apart. I was repairing the repairs.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2016)

I found one of those old wooden ironing boards years ago and cleaned it up to use as additional counter space and as a serving table in a very small apartment.  It's fun to repurpose some of those old things, more fun than ironing anyway!


----------



## Addie (Oct 20, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I found one of those old wooden ironing boards years ago and cleaned it up to use as additional counter space and as a serving table in a very small apartment.  It's fun to repurpose some of those old things, more fun than ironing anyway!



Aunt Bea, I am one of those folks who love to iron. It is my escape from the world around me on some days. Specially in the wintertime. A pot of soup or stew simmer on the back burner, set up the board in front of the TV and while away an hour or two of my day. My sister used to toss all her ironing in a huge box. About every other week she would call, I would grab my iron and head for her house. We would spend the whole day getting caught up on her ironing. For some strange reason I always ended up doing the girls dresses that had ruffles and other items that required more time and were more difficult to press. Her major contribution was sprinkle and roll up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2016)

These days I prefer my clothes to have more wrinkles than I do!!!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm an ironer, too.  Always have been.  Like Addie, it seems to soothe me.  Plus I find a wonderful satisfaction in seeing the stacks of crisp, smooth pillowcases and the hangers with the shirts showing off their wrinkle-free fronts and perky collars.

Just me.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2016)

Addie said:


> Aunt Bea, I am one of those folks who love to iron. It is my escape from the world around me on some days. Specially in the wintertime. A pot of soup or stew simmer on the back burner, set up the board in front of the TV and while away an hour or two of my day. My sister used to toss all her ironing in a huge box. About every other week she would call, I would grab my iron and head for her house. We would spend the whole day getting caught up on her ironing. For some strange reason I always ended up doing the girls dresses that had ruffles and other items that required more time and were more difficult to press. Her major contribution was sprinkle and roll up.


Ooh, Addie, if I jump on the next ship will you do my ironing, please?


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 20, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> It is like going to auctions and yard sales. You never know what treasure you will find. I didn't bring winter coats with me to MN because I knew I could get them at thrift stores. So far, I have snagged a cranberry red (not my color) down jacket for $10, a Columbia jacket (fall, not winter but it is PURPLE with navy accents) for $13 and a Dale of Norway cardigan (in my colors) for $20 (retail is $379-without the cost of a trip to Norway). I have also picked up polar fleece "bottoms" for my mom for $2, several sweatshirts, and scarves. All between $0.50 and 3. I have no problem wearing hand-me downs. I check for flaws, etc., before I buy. I have bought a lot of my kitchen toys at yard sales, auctions, and thrift stores. You just have to go in with the idea that you might find something...People toss out the most amazing stuff.


I buy most of my stable clothes in charity shops. After paying £150 for a supposedly waterproof riding jacket which wasn't and seeing the price of basic sweatshirts in the equestrian shops I took myself off to the nearest charity shop and kitted myself out with enough warm & waterproof clothes for the winter season for £10!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 27, 2016)

I am a Goodwill, thrift store junky. I need my fix. Sooooo...because I couldn't fit a decent winter coat for MN in my luggage when I came back in October, I have been Goodwill hunting for a down coat that would cover my butt. MN winters are brutal. I also didn't want to pay big bucks because I have all that stuff in Ontario. I got to go check out the local thrift shops yesterday. I got a Columbia jacket (purple) with a down zip-out liner/jacket for $12.99. A friend told me that jacket sells for over $300. I got so many great things, including the ATK Baking book for $4.25. My Dad is mortified that I shop at the Goodwill. "That's for people on social assistance who can't afford to shop anywhere else. I could never go in there." Is that the sentiment? I shop at thrift stores because I am looking for things that might no longer be available and, well, I'm cheap. I don't want to pay full price for something if I can get a gently-used version of the same for a whole lot less.


----------



## Addie (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds like you hit the jackpot. What I love about Goodwill is, they have folks who may not be the most highly educated, in the background who prepare the articles we see on the floor, making them appear like new. These are people who may have difficulty in finding employment, that have some skills that a lot of us lack, and turning products into highly desired ones for the public. 

If they do lack the needed skills, Goodwill will teach them. I had a neighbor whose son has been working for Goodwill for almost 40 years. He started as a young teenager. Today he can turn any hunk of furniture into a showroom piece. And he also is teaching the new hires. 

The Salvation Army is another organization that I whole heartedly support. I must get out my checkbook and write my yearly holiday check to both. Two organizations that you never hear any scandal about.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2016)

I have never been to a Goodwill store. In fact, I have only seen one recently since we moved.

After hearing so many great finds from so many people (akin to a type of treasure hunt), I m eager to go.

I think Choc, aka Chocolate Chef, was the first person who made me want to check one out having scored a few old Hobart mixers. 

That is my new grail. To find an all metal geared mixer with a powerful motor and big bowl.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> My Dad is mortified that I shop at the Goodwill. "That's for people on social assistance who can't afford to shop anywhere else. I could never go in there." Is that the sentiment?



It may have been at some point, but these days, "reduce, reuse recycle" is more important to a lot of people. Many of my friends and my mom shop at "specialty" stores, as do I. I think it's a great idea to keep things out of the landfill while saving money


----------



## Katie H (Nov 27, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It may have been at some point, but these days, "reduce, reuse recycle" is more important to a lot of people. Many of my friends and my mom shop at "specialty" stores, as do I. I think it's a great idea to keep things out of the landfill while saving money



That's how I've always viewed it GG.  I see no point in paying, in some cases, outrageous sums for something when I can find it at one of my "specialty" stores for nearly always a fraction of its "new" price.

I'm not always looking for anything in particular but it's more often than not that I come across something I've been interested in trying but decided the cost wasn't worth it.

One such item came up about two weeks ago.  I spied a nice tagine across the room.  Immediately hustled over to it.  Shoppers around it/me were puzzled as to its purpose and ignored it. Price tag was $2.  I picked the top up and it had a thud-like ring.  Inspected it and found a crack.  Rats.  Just to be thorough I looked at the bottom piece and discovered a crack there, too.  But, it did have "Made in Morocco" incised on the bottom.

Oh, well.  If I'm patient another might come along.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 27, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> I am a Goodwill, thrift store junky. I need my fix. Sooooo...because I couldn't fit a decent winter coat for MN in my luggage when I came back in October, I have been Goodwill hunting for a down coat that would cover my butt. MN winters are brutal. I also didn't want to pay big bucks because I have all that stuff in Ontario. I got to go check out the local thrift shops yesterday. I got a Columbia jacket (purple) with a down zip-out liner/jacket for $12.99. A friend told me that jacket sells for over $300. I got so many great things, including the ATK Baking book for $4.25. My Dad is mortified that I shop at the Goodwill. "That's for people on social assistance who can't afford to shop anywhere else. I could never go in there." Is that the sentiment? I shop at thrift stores because I am looking for things that might no longer be available and, well, I'm cheap. I don't want to pay full price for something if I can get a gently-used version of the same for a whole lot less.


 Goodwill is for everyone to shop.  The money that they make is used to help those who need it for job training, education etc. By shopping at Goodwill, you are helping people get a leg up.  That's how most thrift stores work, they aren't necessarily just there for the poor to purchase things, but they use the proceeds to help those in need, so the more people that shop there, the more that they can accomplish.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 27, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> It may have been at some point, but these days, "reduce, reuse recycle" is more important to a lot of people. Many of my friends and my mom shop at "specialty" stores, as do I. I think it's a great idea to keep things out of the landfill while saving money


+1 I have everything I need in Ontario, but hauling stuff on the plane, well, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 27, 2016)

bakechef said:


> Goodwill is for everyone to shop.  The money that they make is used to help those who need it for job training, education etc. By shopping at Goodwill, you are helping people get a leg up.  That's how most thrift stores work, they aren't necessarily just there for the poor to purchase things, but they use the proceeds to help those in need, so the more people that shop there, the more that they can accomplish.


+1 bakechef. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks, bakechef, for the info. That makes it more appealing. 

I didn't know that there was a stigma attached to shopping at Goodwill. Wow, tnat's kinda weird. Who cares, you're shopping. And possibly getting a great deal. A millionaire would appreciate that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 27, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Thanks, bakechef, for the info. That makes it more appealing.
> 
> I didn't know that there was a stigma attached to shopping at Goodwill. Wow, tnat's kinda weird. Who cares, you're shopping. And possibly getting a great deal. A millionaire would appreciate that.



I think the operative word there is "was"


----------



## buckytom (Nov 27, 2016)

Works for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't go to Goodwill, etc, around us often because the pickin's seem slim. I've found better choices at shops in Amish country or in areas with thrift shops run by churches and hospital guilds. Those places are gold! I wonder if I could get Himself to stop at Goodwill in Millersburg when we spend Christmas with the kids. It isn't too far past where we go for his Trail bologna...



CWS4322 said:


> I am a Goodwill, thrift store junky...I'm cheap...


Most of the time I'm even cheaper - I don't shop at all! Except for food, of course. Also, I prefer the term "thrifty". Sounds more upbeat.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 28, 2016)

When I am purging, I drop stuff off at the Goodwill. It broke my heart to send my brother's clothes to the Goodwill--he had such good taste and bought really nice clothes. 

I do look for brand-name stuff at the Goodwill, so someone will have gotten some really nice clothes thanks to my brother's good taste. For me being that living in MN is a "gig," I will be able to recycle what I've picked up. My Dad wanted me to order a coat from Eddie Bauer. I just couldn't justify paying $160 for a coat when I have many coats at home. I am not quite as bad as my brother was, he had coats for every weather condition with gloves, hat, and scarf in the sleeve, but I have a lot of coats. 

I have picked up LeCreuset pans, Lodge pans, a stainless wok that I use as a stovetop smoker, etc., etc., etc. I also have picked up additional pieces of my crystal glasses. BuckyTom, you never know what you will find at the Goodwill or other thrift stores. Great place to get quilts for dog beds.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 28, 2016)

I have quite a few of those quilts, thank you very much.



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...4:2:0:1480579199:2612982321578308506&__tn__=E


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2016)

I haul massive amounts of clothing to Goodwill, small kitchen appliances, books, etc.  My only fear now is that my Mom will see something I've donated and buy it for me.


----------



## Addie (Nov 28, 2016)

What a lot of folks don't know is that when the time comes for the kids to clean out the family home, Goodwill will often come in and finish what the kids didn't want. Called 'an estate cleanout.' I know my kids do not want my table, desk with matching cabinet for a computer, expensive lamps with silk shades, etc. They have been instructed to call Goodwill or the Salvation Army. There are some items they do not take. Mattresses for one. I think the reason is obvious.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2017)

*Ten Things You Never Pass Up At Goodwill*

https://www.aol.com/article/lifesty...txtlnkusaolp00001361#slide=7121884#fullscreen

I came across this site and just had to share it. #8 was a great find for me. I once found a very large silver spoon and still have it. Thanks Goodwill. It is all silver and I just polished it up and looks like I have had it for ages. I also over the years have found other soup (the old fashion kind of bowl) and keep them polished all the time. And I use them daily.

I also have a small collection of #5. Since they changed the formula for Pyrex, and folks are complaining about breakage, I am so happy that I had the good sense to collect the over the years. They are made with the old formula. And all are in blue. 

#1 through #3 are on my list of collections. For #1 it is mostly platters. 

I have made quite a collection for myself. Mostly of items that were in my mother's kitchen. 

Thanks Katie H. for this thread.


----------



## ixamnis (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but I'm going to jump up on my soapbox for a moment or two.

Goodwill, for those who are unaware, is a for-profit corporation that gets its merchandise (mostly) for free. They exploit low-wage workers (in my opinion) and offer them no benefits (health care or retirement) while the CEO and others at the corporate level make millions upon millions of dollars a year. 

I will occasionally shop at goodwill to see what bargains I can find, but I will never, ever donate to them. Their profits are not used to benefit the poor.

Other charity shops, The Salvation Army in particular, operate in a similar manner, but are true non-profit organizations who use the money they raise by selling goods to help needy people. The Salvation Army runs many, many soup kitchens, crisis centers and missions designed to give homeless and destitute people a place to sleep and something to eat. I'm more than happy to donate to them from time to time.

I would never judge anyone for doing business with Goodwill, if that's your choice, but I want people to be aware of who they are and what they do. They do not exist for doing good works for the poor. They exist to make a big profit.


----------



## Addie (Oct 17, 2017)

One of the things I love about the SA, is that you have never heard of any scandal regarding their organization. For the most part, the bell ringers in uniform are non paid volunteers. The others are paid basic state legal hourly rate. My niece rang a bell for about ten years straight. In the event (in this state) the SA do not have enough bell ringers, they let the Welfare Dept. know and they will send some of the recipients on welfare to ring a bell for the season. Mothers of very small children are exempt. 

There are only two organizations that I will donate monies to. The first one is my local Salvation Army, located right here in my community. I know the cash they receive is spent here and not sent to the headquarters in Boston. And that includes what the bell ringers take in. My niece loved being a bell ringer. She had the good sense to dress for the weather always. And if it turned too cold and she wasn't dressed enough, fortunately her mother lived just around the corner from where she stood all day.  

The second one is St. Jude's Hospital for Children. I think that one speaks for itself. Another organization that has never to my knowledge had any scandal about it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 17, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but I'm going to jump up on my soapbox for a moment or two.
> 
> Goodwill, for those who are unaware, is a for-profit corporation that gets its merchandise (mostly) for free. They exploit low-wage workers (in my opinion) and offer them no benefits (health care or retirement) while the CEO and others at the corporate level make millions upon millions of dollars a year...
> 
> I would never judge anyone for doing business with Goodwill, if that's your choice, but I want people to be aware of who they are and what they do. They do not exist for doing good works for the poor. They exist to make a big profit.


Sorry but that is not true. It's false information from an email hoax that has been going around the Internet for years. They provide "job training, employment placement services and other community-based programs for people who have disabilities, lack education or job experience, or face employment challenges." Undoubtedly, at least some of those people are poor. 

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/charities.asp

Scroll down to see its IRS classification and other information: https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.profile&ein=530196517


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 17, 2017)

ixamnis said:


> I don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but I'm going to jump up on my soapbox for a moment or two.
> 
> Goodwill, for those who are unaware, is a for-profit corporation that gets its merchandise (mostly) for free. They exploit low-wage workers (in my opinion) and offer them no benefits (health care or retirement) while the CEO and others at the corporate level make millions upon millions of dollars a year.
> 
> ...



But...by shopping there for bargains, aren't you supporting them?


----------



## ixamnis (Oct 18, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry but that is not true. It's false information from an email hoax that has been going around the Internet for years. They provide "job training, employment placement services and other community-based programs for people who have disabilities, lack education or job experience, or face employment challenges." Undoubtedly, at least some of those people are poor.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Executive Salaries in Charities
> 
> Scroll down to see its IRS classification and other information: https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.profile&ein=530196517



I stand corrected. And I usually don't fall for these things.  

Sorry.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 18, 2017)

I have really good thrift runs every once in a while.  One day I found a Kitchenaid blender that looked like new for $6 at my favorite place Cause for Paws, there is the bonus of having kitties there that are up for adoption!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't donate to Goodwill because we have a local charitable organization that is run by an area hospital.  I donate and shop there.  The money from their sales goes to aid the needy.  All the staff at this place volunteer.  Bags and boxes to put customers' purchases in are donated, too.  The prices are unbelievable and stuff MOVES.  They open at 11 a.m. and there's always a long line waiting for the doors to open.  It is a great resource for the community.

In our region there are 4 Goodwill stores, all amazing.  One of them is huge and is almost like shopping at Macy's.  They have a "pen" of stuffed animals that is immense...all at 10 cents each, regardless of size.  I bought a Build-a-Bear puppy there a couple of months ago.  Yep, 10 cents.

The only Salvation Army store around here is a poor excuse for a thrift store.  The merchandise is usually shabby and most definitely way overpriced.  I rarely go there.

We also have a plethora of individually-owned thrift and consignment stores here, too.  The variety of items sold at these places is varied and, generally, quite reasonably-priced.

If I was a bargain "junkie" I would be on a high daily.  Good pickins here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 19, 2017)

Those hospital thrift shops are the best, *Katie*! We don't have any around here, nor do I remember them being near us in OH, but I've been in some both in Bloomington/Normal, IL and Williamsburg, VA, and have found wonderful deals.


----------

